# gas tank question



## DanMic (Jan 7, 2002)

does anyone know how to temporarily patch a leak in a metal gas tank? thanks, -Dan


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: gas tank question (DanMic)*

how big a leak (as in leaking edge of tank? or rust spot turning into a hole.
the later can be temp patched with the product sold on shelves at local parts store (called drum roll.. tank sealer) its like a putty and hardens after 24 hrs.
for the edge (solder) leaks, no solution, get a new tank... I just did this 2 months ago on my scirocco, and it was a pita to perform.


----------



## DanMic (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: gas tank question (ATS)*

thanks for your help ATS


----------



## jetta2u (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: gas tank question (DanMic)*

i just did this in my wifes car i fixed one leak then another next to that then another the thing was perforated --patch it and get on the phone order a new one


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: gas tank question (DanMic)*

BTW if you think a NEW gaz tank is too expensive do it like I did
find a Rabbit/Scirocco year 85-89 its the same tank (smaller spare anyways)
I did find onwe at the scrap yard no leaks but rusyted inside, 20$/tank and OI took it to a radiator shop that does gas tank clreaning, they cleaned, pressure test and coated the inside for 75$ , same as having a new one for 95$ total cost. (I think a new tank is close to 300$)
g'luck


----------

